# A new skin style - Gmask? It covers the ENTIRE front!



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

This is intriguing; has anyone heard of this company?

http://www.gmask.com/device/kindle-ebook.html

From their website:
Gmask innovation bring our customers the thinnest Kindle skin ever. A breakthrough skin with thickness of only 0.10 mm gives you a natural feel of your Kindle.

Gmask skin is soft and strechable. The skin can cover curving corner or 90° corner edge. So, it's smarter and more adaptable than the die-cut skin.

The company is from Hong Kong, but looks like they have retail outlets in Las Vegas as well.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I think they need to fire their translator, but the idea itself looks very interesting.  Does it say whether it covers the screen?  I couldn't find that one way or the other (but admit that I did not read it closely ... )


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree - I love reading the poor translations. It's why I immediately checked out their locations. I've had great luck so far ordering stuff from Hong Kong, especially personalized stuff, but you never know.

I did see that it covered the keys, I'm not sure about the screen, though.

ETA: They offer a separate screen protector and indicate there that the Gmask skin only offers body protection. So I'm guessing the skin only covers the body and not the screen.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it just me.....or does this look like a decalgirl skin? I'm not seeing any differences in the cut/layout??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It absolutely looks exactly like DecalGirl.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

It's the same design as some at Decalgirl, but look how it stretches around the corners. It also covers the keys and controller. It goes all the way to the top and bottom of the Kindle and isn't cut to fit just on the front.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks the same to me as DCG.  The keys are not covered.  (Not sure why anyone would want the keys covered anyway.)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Huh -- you're right. I didn't think the DG skins went around the corners like that? But it sure looks like they do. 

Sorry for the excitement, I agree keyboard protection is neat, but not necessary.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I didn't see a single image that shows the skin as going around the corners at all--and I agree, the images look like they were taken straight from the DG website.  DG's skins do not go over the corners, but rather up to the edge of the Kindle front.  They do smooth nicely around the slight curves of the surface both front and back, as long as you take a tiny bit of care in applying them.

This site also claims that their skin DOES cover the keyboard, but again, not a single image I saw, at least on the first page, supported that theory.

Not something I'd risk my money on.  Though yes, some of the poor translation was funny!

At this point, I've had my K2 with a Decal Girl skin on it for close to a year; the current skin for over six months.  My keys are fine, unprotected as they may be, and the skin shows no signs of wear.  My screen is also unprotected by any film, and there's not a scratch on it.  Can't see the need personally to either go with something that would cover more fully, or to go with another company & risk a lower quality product.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe we can't "see" the keyboard covers because they are like clear "bubbles" or something - ?  Just a thought ... (same thing maybe for the screen - ?)

The only reason I can think that it might be nice to have the keys covered is if the kindle is used in an environment where it would be prone to get dust, crumbs, etc., in the areas around the keys ...


----------

